# Can you get Axolotls to morph?



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've heard its rare and its risky. Can it be done, like an experiment? And how?

*I don't own an axolotl, don't plan to, just a sciency geek who is wondering*


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Every time I see this posted, I get the urge to make a very rude reply.

Yes it can be done, no you shouldn't do it, no I'm not going to tell you how, yes there have been lots of threads on this very topic.

Least rude reply I could manage I'm afraid. If you want a salamander, buy a salamander.

Ade


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Its ok, i'm not stupid? I know not to do it, hence my point of *I don't own one, not planning to etc..* ? I'll look elsewhere if I'll get silly replies on here! Just purely wondering how! Not to much to ask?

Anyway, thank you for your "not to rude" reply!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't quote me on this but I think they use iodine. But even that is dangerous, don't try this at home kids!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't think my reply was rude to be honest?

I have to say though, if you have absolutely no intention of ever doing it, why do you need or want to know how to do it? If it's just curiosity, fair enough, but if you google it you will find LOTS of info on how it's done, including VERY strong warnings not to. Iodine is VERY toxic, even chemists would struggle to get a dilution that would force the morph without killing the animal. Add onto that the fact that axolotls just aren't designed to morph, and that doing so usually shortens their life, and you are quckly left with an 'experiment' that is highly unethical, and likely to land you in trouble. Axolotls are vertebrates, like all amphibians, and so protected from casual cruelty (not including labs etc here, who somehow seem to be outside these laws), artificially forcing a morph definitely would fall under the term animal cruelty.

Sometimes it happens (rarely) without artificial triggers, it's a fluke. Outside of laboratories and other research institutions however nobody should be seeking to do it. As per my previous post, if you want a salamander, buy a salamander. You can sometimes get the efts, and watch the whole process of them morphing out. Tiger salamanders are VERY closely related to axolotls, and their efts look very very similar. So you can observe the whole morphing process without the risk of harming the animal, or messing around with nasty chemicals. I've had to use medical iodine in the past (ex. nurse) and that was pretty darn nasty, and that's seriously diluted already.

What it comes down to is, if you aren't a scientist, then you don't need to know. If you are a scientist, you'd know the correct place to ask questions like this.

Sorry, but I really am against forcing axolotls too morph, it really is cruel and unethical, and this extends to spreading information on how it's done amongst folks who really don't need to know by any stretch of the imagination.

I'm not getting personal with you, or casting aspersions upon your character, I'm just pointing out that you really don't need to know. None of us do, heck I found out how it was done just browsing the internet, I don't need to know either.

Ade


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm asking on RFUK because I thought people on here would give me a clearer answer. 

I never said your reply was rude, I said thank you! Anyway, I know I don't need to know, but I want to know, yes, purely out of curiosity. 

I know its cruel, but people do a lot of cruel things...I never said I'd do it or i'd like anyone else to do it. Its just intriguing to know why there is a creature that lives out its life in the eft stage. I must admit i'm a person that wants answers to everything! :lol2:

Thanks for the info  Very much appreciated..


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Usual bud, evolution. It found a niche where it could flourish, and evolved to stay in that niche. Some salamander type creatures failed to morph out as they had mutated, the mutation turned out to be favourable to the survival of the mutants, and so that mutation became a fixed line rather than failing to survive. Sadly that niche is now SERIOUSLY threatened.

I have a real soft spot for axolotls, as you may have noticed. We used to have one once. These days though I try not to have lots of aquariums, all the water changes makes for heavy work. So now we just have 1 large planted aquarium, and one of my daughters has a 50 litre aquarium.

Ade


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

As stated, some species just prefer to stay Neotenic also like Eurycea rathbuni. 

On the matter, anyone know if an Anderson Salamander has ever morphed in captivity.


----------

